# Dye study & programming



## lcole7465 (May 13, 2020)

I'm looking for a little input on this claim. My pain management provider did a dye study under fluoroscopy and reprogramming of the pain pump, he had coded 61070, 77002, 62368. I know 77002 is bundle w/61070 and is not separately billable. From what I know of the dye study, according to his notes (please see below) all he did was a catheter aspiration, so I would not bill 75809. My main question, is would be the reprogramming be billable, there is no edit showing they are bundled.

Procedure Report: The patient was placed in the supine position on the x-ray table. The area overlying the intrathecal pump was identified using fluoroscopy in the AP view. This was then followed by prepping an draping the skin in a sterile fashion using chlorhexidine and then placement of the template overlying the pump. The catheter access port was accessed using the kit provided by the manufacturer.  Clear cerebrospinal fluid was then aspirated from the intrathecal catheter confirming that the catheter was patent. Approximately 3mL was siphoned off. This signified that the catheter is completely patent without any evidence of disconnections, kinking, confirming that the entire system was functioning appropriately. Then the pump was reprogrammed to bolus the medication over a period f 12 minutes. The patient tolerated the procedure well and was taken back to the recovery room in stable condition.

Thank you in advance for any input on this matter.


----------

